# engine coolant leak



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

k, so my engine ia leaking anti-freez, but IDk from the exact point. Its from behind the headers heat shield. is it the pump or hose? Any Suggestions?


----------



## Edog1382 (Aug 9, 2006)

*same problem*

Anyone know whats going on? I cant seem to find where the leak is coming from. I KNOW im leaking, because I see drips when I park. And I have gone through a GALLON of coolant in the last month.


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

Check the little elbow hose in front of the engine[bypass hose]if you have the original [factory]wire clamp chances are you have a little leak,and you can't see because run to behind the exaust manifold cover.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Sweet dude, thanks glynka


----------



## Edog1382 (Aug 9, 2006)

So... I found out it WAS the water pump that was leaking! I took it in today and got it fixed. I figured it was worth the money... instead of my headache trying to fix it myself. They also replaced the belts and finally found out where my oil leak was coming from... the oil pressure switch! So... if your car is leaking oil also... it could be the switch! Thanks everyone and good luck to you!


----------

